# Most Annoying?



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

bunny, no doubt.

The common denominator here is they're all walk-ups. Are you letting your guard down as you get closer to the target?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Bunny.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

If those are all you have to complain about, then a pin shooter worried about dropping 4 points in a half is most annoying.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

TNMAN said:


> If those are all you have to complain about, then a pin shooter worried about dropping 4 points in a half is most annoying.


Sadly these were not the only points I drop on that half. I also dropped 2 points on the 65, 1 on the 60 and 1 on the 45. It could have been such A nice half without the brain flatulence on the four easy targets.

I had not really noticed that 3 of the four were walkups. My undies were in a bit of a knot. Clearly I need to concentrate more on the tap ins.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

If I made good shots at 80,70,60 then miss the 50, no doubt that would p me off the most.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I just drop 21 pts in a full Hunter game over last weekend....almost every single distance I lost a point...this killed my last five years effort....
I just could not hold it on the five ring, it was bouncing around as I would try to shoot from a canoe.......
Next weekend will be better, right?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

bigHUN said:


> I just drop 21 pts in a full Hunter game over last weekend....almost every single distance I lost a point...this killed my last five years effort....
> I just could not hold it on the five ring, it was bouncing around as I would try to shoot from a canoe.......
> Next weekend will be better, right?


Yep! Some days it just ain't happening.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

All this talk of dropping points...I feel sorry for none of you, I really don't...It's going to be at least another 2 weeks before the snow clears enough for me to have access to the parking lot of my home range. That doesn't guarantee that the snow will be melted enough to provide access to the range. :mg:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Rolo said:


> All this talk of dropping points...I feel sorry for none of you, I really don't...It's going to be at least another 2 weeks before the snow clears enough for me to have access to the parking lot of my home range. That doesn't guarantee that the snow will be melted enough to provide access to the range. :mg:


I know what you mean about cold weather. It only going to get up to 79* here tomorrow. Brrr. olarbear:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> I know what you mean about cold weather. It only going to get up to 79* here tomorrow. Brrr. olarbear:


Do you even know what snow is? :teeth:

It's not the temp that is an issue at least for me...I know you Florida folks will bundle up when it's "shorts" weather for us. My local range sits between 9,000 and 10,000. There was about 6" of extra snow up there last week. I could probably make it to the range now with a 4-wheeler, or sled, but a number of bales are still probably buried.

We have a relatively short Field season at our range. :sad:


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

TNMAN said:


> If those are all you have to complain about, then a pin shooter worried about dropping 4 points in a half is most annoying.


LMAO . . . I know you dropped others, but that's funny.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Rolo said:


> *Do you even know what snow is*? :teeth:
> 
> It's not the temp that is an issue at least for me...I know you Florida folks will bundle up when it's "shorts" weather for us. My local range sits between 9,000 and 10,000. There was about 6" of extra snow up there last week. I could probably make it to the range now with a 4-wheeler, or sled, but a number of bales are still probably buried.
> 
> We have a relatively short Field season at our range. :sad:


LOL. I've worked up north on a couple of jobs and afterwards really admire you folks who can handle that kind of cold day in and day out. Make it 98* with 90% humidity and I'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> LOL. I've worked up north on a couple of jobs and afterwards really admire you folks who can handle that kind of cold day in and day out. Make it 98* with 90% humidity and I'll be your huckleberry.


I was in Florida (Palm Beach / West Palm Beach) for a week in June 96. Just when the heat and humidity became something less than intolerable about 2 to 3 ish, it would rain for a half hour.

I swore, never again. Fat guys don't do well in that, and I think I can only evolve gills once. Now from November-ish to March-ish, it's sorta tolerable there.


----------

